

A hacker challenge - shiroyasha23
http://shiroyasha.github.io/a-challenge.html

======
joshtronic
That was fun!!
[https://gist.github.com/joshtronic/427d0591379dc4255673](https://gist.github.com/joshtronic/427d0591379dc4255673)

